# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Best places to buy plants in Singapore?

## TheDane

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this site, have been in Sing for three years and just started my first tank in 15+ years a few months ago. After some big problems  :Exasperated:  adjusting I decided to redo tank two weeks ago.

The tank is 120x48x48cm = approx. 250 liter.

Now after two weeks it seems to be in a pretty good balance. But some grey/white layer seems to be forming on water surface and a bit of glass algae has started.

As I'm still re-learning I have decided not to invest in too much equipment. I have a EHEIM 2024, with surface skimmer and a lamp with 4x50W (is this too much?). I'm considering CO2, but just seems a bit expensive till I know that the tank works. I have placed the tank out from the wall in the livingroom to work as a divider. This works great, but it has been a challenge to get the scaping right so it is nice to look at from three sides. I have basically used large pieces of wood down the middle of the tank and use moss for great effect.

Since I don't have a chiller the temperature is usually around 27-30 celcius. I got a mix of various fish in to build up the tank, but eventually I'm thinking of moving to something more special like discus.

I want to cover the bottom of the tank with small plants and find a good selection of long red plants and green plants with big leaves, but I have still not found any stores in Singapore that have plants in stock on a consistent basis. Any suggestions?

Any suggestions for where to by the Yamato shrimps?

I'm also concerned that the high temperature will kill most plants. Any experience out there on warmer water and plants?

I will try to upload some pictures this weekend.

----------


## illumnae

You could try Clementi Florist & Aquarium, Biotope, Ecoculture or Midori. You can place an order with them, and they will bring the plants you want in for collection. You can get their contact numbers/addresses from the LFS directory.

As for yamato shrimps, the shops mentioned above should carry them, as do most LFS actually. Give them a call to check on availability before going down.

----------


## Aeon

Yamato very common, can get from NA, Y618 and most proper LFS.
Your temperature is alright. It's quite warm lately. Use a fan for best results, I would rather spend the chiller money on pressurized CO2. High light and no CO2 is waiting for trouble. Do you fertilise?

My tank is same size as yours and I'm also using 4 x 54W T5HOs. I find the lighting a little high and the tank is a little going crazy so I removed 1 tube to get 162W total. See how my Glosso react.

----------


## branong

i usually go to Pasir ris farmway, although u may not find exotic overseas plants there, u can get plants cheaper than many other places outside..

----------


## Shadow

Your surface skimmer should solve the "grey/white layer seems to be forming on water surface", if not then you might install it wrongly.

Since you do not have CO2, you might want to reduce your light. Assuming your light is the same as Aeon has (4x54W T5 HO), then it is in my opinion too much for non CO2 tank.

Your temperature is OK, your moss probaly wo't grow that nice though  :Smile:  , you can add fan as Aeon susgested, it will drop the temperature about 2 degree.

----------


## EvolutionZ

go to colourful aquarium which is beside NA. alot of green and very nice plants there

----------


## Puffer

You can post a "WTB" thread at the Marketplace forum for the types of plants you are looking for your new setup. I'm sure there are many local aquarists who are willing to let go some of their 'outgrown' or 'overgrown' plants. You may be surprised that there are many quality plants you can get from our fellow forumers here, and they come cheaper and more adaptable too!

----------

